

The Valuations of Popular Flappy Bird Clones (Infographic) - omgbobbyg
http://www.ideatoappster.com/valuation-of-flappy-bird-clones/

======
chrisBob
Wow. Why do I try to make anything original? It looks like there is good money
in the clones.

------
omgbobbyg
I don't want to be an indie dev no more.

------
payjo
Crying right now.

